# display driver for toshiba a215-4747



## midniter (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought laptop A215-4747 with vista pre-installed.
I installed XP on it. I have Ati Radeon Graphics.

i dunno which version:4-dontkno i think x1200 if that makes any sense. Honestly i duno how to check the version on it but this x1200 just comes to mind maybe i saw it somewhere.

Plz help me fix the display all the windows are so huge...its hard to get 
things done. THXXX


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Detailed specifications for your machine are contained in this PDF from Toshiba:

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com//content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_A215-S4747.pdf

Drivers supporting your Video Chipset (X1200) can be found on this page:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

File Size - 39.4 MB

HTH

Bill


----------



## turd_furgason (Feb 5, 2008)

would that driver also work for the A215-S4767, it looks to me to be the same card/chipset?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes it has the same video card,
My reccomendation is to use the link Brow96 posted.
I would not download the cataylst drivers. They have a tendencey to fail during the install. Instead go to individual drivers. 
Download the South Bridge driver and the Display driver only. Extract these drivers to a folder you made so you know where they are.
Manually install the south bridge driver first (SM Bus Controller) in the device manager. Reboot, then manually install the video driver through the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## turd_furgason (Feb 5, 2008)

so how is this the A215-S4767 different from the other models? i.e. A215-S4747 or the S4757...

to me it looks like the software load, the hard drive size, and other small differences, if they are pretty much the same, then i am going to start the the RE-Grade process to XP for my wife's Law School Lappy!!!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

turd_furgason said:


> so how is this the A215-S4767 different from the other models? i.e. A215-S4747 or the S4757...
> 
> to me it looks like the software load, the hard drive size, and other small differences, if they are pretty much the same, then i am going to start the the RE-Grade process to XP for my wife's Law School Lappy!!!


If you are going to do that? Then start a new thread concerning the down grade, if you have problems finding the correct drivers.

Bill


----------

